# Italian Sausage Pizza Fatties



## jcam222 (Mar 20, 2022)

Thrilled to get the smoker back in action after it’s facelift. Spent several hours at 450F curing the paint. About the 2 1/2 hour mark it quit smelling toxic lol. With limited time I did some fatties since they are a shorter smoke.                                 2 lbs of Italian sausage stuff pressed out thin on parchment paper.   
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 spread a nice layer of Rao pizza sauce on next.    
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Freshly sautéed mushrooms and banana peppers next up 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
  Finished off the stuffing with slices of provolone. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Carefully rolled and formed into a loaf 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. Made a nice bacon weave next. I’ve started putting the weave between sheets of parchment paper and rolling it out with a pin. Really enlarges it for coverage.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I did this x 3 as I know friends and family will enjoy a little of this. Here’s my little dude trying to get in on the bacon weave lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here they are in the Lang smoking with cherry wood. I’m run around 300F for about 2 1/2 hours. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here they are fresh out of the smoker. The smell was intoxicating 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Served with a nice antipasto of cherry tomato, roasted sweet peppers, pepperocini, pickled artichoke, red onion, kalamata olives, mozzarella , fresh basil and Italian dressing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
. Man it sure felt good to fire up the Lang and get some work in. I think the patched diverter plate on the inside really improved draft and fuel efficiency too. This really hit the spot! Thanks for looking.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 20, 2022)

Wow! That’s how you kick it off! Oh man, that is gorgeous! I’m actually giggling those look so good and I’m happy for you to get that fired up! Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 20, 2022)

That looks awesome! Great 1st cook on your Lang! Haven't had a fatty in a long time...gonna have to change that! 
Love little dude's pic!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Mar 21, 2022)

Delicious looking meal. I haven't done a fatty in too long. Great to hear the Lang is performing.


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks for the tip to roll the weave.  Never thought of that.

Love the plate up pictures.  Great colors.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 21, 2022)

That looks fantastic!
Great combo of ingredients!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Mar 21, 2022)

A fine piece of art!  That color you got is incredible!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice !  Love the flavor combination . 
Rao's and Mids . Both great jar sauces .


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 21, 2022)

What can I say Jeff that I've not already said about one of your posts? It is simply stunning. Leave it to you to take a basic fattie and turn it into a 5-star, magazine quality meal. Another stunning presentation my friend.

Robert


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 21, 2022)

Man those look good. I put down one or two of them fo sho!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2022)

You know.....I've never actually made a fattie... but that is about to change! Awesome looking fattie Jcam!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2022)

That's an unbelievable looking Fatty.
Best looking Pizza Fatty I've seen!!
Dang that looks Tasty!!
Like.
Can any human concentrate like a Dog can??

On Edit:  I'm taking the word of 

 jcam222
   and  

 chopsaw
 , having just ordered 2 jars of that "RAO's Pizza Sauce", 2 minutes ago.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 21, 2022)

Holy crap Jeff, that's one fine looking fatty. Nice Job

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## clifish (Mar 21, 2022)

Man Jeff that looks great!  I need to do a fattie soon.  Big like


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 21, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That’s how you kick it off! Oh man, that is gorgeous! I’m actually giggling those look so good and I’m happy for you to get that fired up! Great job!





Brokenhandle said:


> That looks awesome! Great 1st cook on your Lang! Haven't had a fatty in a long time...gonna have to change that!
> Love little dude's pic!
> 
> Ryan





Steve H said:


> Delicious looking meal. I haven't done a fatty in too long. Great to hear the Lang is performing.





one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for the tip to roll the weave.  Never thought of that.
> 
> Love the plate up pictures.  Great colors.





SmokinAl said:


> That looks fantastic!
> Great combo of ingredients!
> Al





BrianGSDTexoma said:


> A fine piece of art!  That color you got is incredible!





chopsaw said:


> Nice !  Love the flavor combination .
> Rao's and Mids . Both great jar sauces .





tx smoker said:


> What can I say Jeff that I've not already said about one of your posts? It is simply stunning. Leave it to you to take a basic fattie and turn it into a 5-star, magazine quality meal. Another stunning presentation my friend.
> 
> Robert





SmokinVOLfan said:


> View attachment 562407
> 
> 
> Man those look good. I put down one or two of them fo sho!





indaswamp said:


> You know.....I've never actually made a fattie... but that is about to change! Awesome looking fattie Jcam!





Bearcarver said:


> That's an unbelievable looking Fatty.
> Best looking Pizza Fatty I've seen!!
> Dang that looks Tasty!!
> Like.
> ...





gmc2003 said:


> Holy crap Jeff, that's one fine looking fatty. Nice Job
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





clifish said:


> Man Jeff that looks great!  I need to do a fattie soon.  Big like


Thanks all for the kind words! These really are amazing. For those of you who haven’t done fatties you need to. Just a boundless amount of variations. I’ve done inside o chicken popper, Italian chicken parm, Philly style , mushroom and Swiss and breakfast style just to name a few.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 21, 2022)

Oh yeah, looks so good!  Great work


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2022)

That looks outstanding Jeff, very nice!  Like the pup pic too!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2022)

Another incredible cook Jeff, looks to be a real flavor bomb, great piece of work! RAY


----------



## ronf (Mar 21, 2022)

Outstanding!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 21, 2022)

sandyut said:


> Oh yeah, looks so good!  Great work





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks outstanding Jeff, very nice!  Like the pup pic too!





sawhorseray said:


> Another incredible cook Jeff, looks to be a real flavor bomb, great piece of work! RAY





ronf said:


> Outstanding!


Thanks guys! It really is flavorful. I’ll do them again for sure. That has been reinforced by my friends and family haha. My buddy there is Oscar. He’s a chocolate mini labradoodle. He and his sister Zoey ( mini goldendoodle) are a source of sanity and joy. Love them like people lol.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 21, 2022)

As much as I love your cooks Oscar really steals the show Jeff, absolutely adorable! RAY


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 21, 2022)

Nothing to say Jeff other than WOW !
That looks amazing! I do a couple of standard Fatty's almost every weekend but I've got to get the nerve up to try one stuffed! And thanks again for the bacon weave tip!

Keith


----------



## xray (Mar 22, 2022)

Good grief Jeff what a meal! That is one hell of a fatty and that antipasto looks just superb!!! This is one of those times I really wish you were my neighbor.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh my those look amazing. I am so jealous right now. Two big thumbs up!!

G


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 22, 2022)

jcam222 said:


>


The fatties really look great, but Oscar is the star of this cook!! Those eyes and that face...



jcam222 said:


>


Jeff can you tell me about those pans? I need some of those...


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 22, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> The fatties really look great, but Oscar is the star of this cook!! Those eyes and that face...
> 
> 
> Jeff can you tell me about those pans? I need some of those...


That is Zoey in that pic. She’s mini goldendoodle. Oscar is mini labradoodle. Both will melt your heart lol. Those pans I buy at the Dollar store. They are 2/ $1 and I just buy a case when I get them.


----------

